# Ich habe meinen Sohn zum Studieren nach London geschickt.



## merquiades

*Ich habe meinen Sohn zum studieren nach London geschickt*.

I have sent my son away to study in London.

Hello everyone,
I picked this sentence out of a letter.   I understand the meaning which is easy, but I don't understand the role of the_ zum_ here.  Had I had to come up with this sentence I would have just put _zu_.  Is that also right?  Why would someone use _zum_?  Using an article seems to make the verb into a noun.  So perhaps a better translation would be: I have sent my son away for studies in London?

Vielen Dank und Frohes Neues Jahr!!


----------



## Kajjo

merquiades said:


> I would have just put _zu_. Is that also right


No, that is not possible in this sentence.



merquiades said:


> Why would someone use _zum_?


It is the typical German way to make verbs to nouns and it is very idiomatic to give an aim as noun in this kind of sentences.

canoonet - Artikel: Verschmelzung Präposition+Artikel: Gebrauch



merquiades said:


> Ich habe meinen Sohn zum Studieren nach London geschickt.


Nouns are capitalized.


----------



## Perseas

"Studieren" is used here as a noun, it's actually a nominalized infinitive.



Kajjo said:


> No, that is not possible in this sentence.


Probably because a proper "Finalsatz" is not formed like that.


----------



## JClaudeK

*"Zu"* as a causal preposition can be translated as "to".
Was können wir zur Vermeidung von Fehlern* tun? 
What can we do to avoid mistakes?

*zur Vermeidung von Fehlern = um Fehler zu vermeiden


----------



## merquiades

Vielen dank! Alles klar.


----------



## merquiades

Revisiting this sentence.

*Ich habe meinen Sohn zum studieren nach London geschickt*.

I have sent my son away to study in London.

Might I have said?...

Ich habe meinen Sohn um nach London zu studieren geschickt.


----------



## elroy

merquiades said:


> Ich habe meinen Sohn um nach London zu studieren geschickt.




Ich habe meinen Sohn nach London geschickt, *damit* er *dort* studiert.

Aber das ist viel zu umständlich!


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Ich habe meinen Sohn nach London geschickt, *damit* er *dort* studiert.
> 
> Aber das ist viel zu umständlich!


As a replacement for the OP sentence, it is indeed much too "umständlich". But there are contexts where this wording makes sense. E.g.:
_Ich habe meinen Sohn nach London geschickt, damit er dort studiert und nicht um die Pubs unsicher zu machen._


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Ich habe meinen Sohn nach London geschickt, *damit* er *dort* studiert.
> 
> Aber das ist viel zu umständlich!


Nicht gerade "umständlich", aber wesentlich unüblicher als das 'elegante' "zum Studieren".


----------



## JClaudeK

merquiades said:


> Why would someone use _zum_?


Because the sentence flows well/ better  with "zum + _capitalized_ infinitive":


> *Präpositionaler Ausdruck: zu*
> Anstelle einer finalen Nebensatzverbindung kann *ein präpositionaler Ausdruck mit zu *stehen. _Zu_ ist eine Präposition mit Dativ. Der präpositionale Ausdruck steht in Position 1 oder im Satz. Die Position im Satz richtet sich nach den allgemeinen Regeln für die Wortposition.
> 
> Beispiel: _[Damit ich meine Deutschprüfung bestehe, lerne ich jeden Tag./ Um die __Deutschprüfung zu bestehen, lerne ich jeden Tag] *=> *
> *Zum Bestehen* der Deutschprüfung_ lerne ich jeden Tag.
> Ich lerne jeden Tag *zum Bestehen *_der Deutschprüfung_.


Edited (bolded)


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Because the sentence flows well/ better with "zum + _capitalized_ infinitiv":


You keep trying to explain why to use _zu_.

But his question was why you do *not *use_ zu_ but rather _zum_.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> You keep trying to explain why to use _zu_.


Did I?



JClaudeK said:


> flows well/ better with "*zum* + _capitalized_ infinitive":


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Did I?


Yes. Nothing in the explanation that follows discusses why you add the definite article. Coming from English it is obviously puzzling. It only explains the use of _zu_ but that has never been a problem.


----------



## JClaudeK

So, I must have misunderstood #6


merquiades said:


> I have sent my son away to study in London.
> 
> Might I have said?...
> 
> Ich habe meinen Sohn um nach London zu studieren geschickt.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> So, I must have misunderstood #6


Exactly. He asked if he could do it without thus funny -_m_.



merquiades said:


> Might I have said?...
> 
> Ich habe meinen Sohn um nach London *zu* studieren geschickt.


----------



## merquiades

Yes, basically I want to understand the _zum_ structure, which seems terribly complicated to me but I don't doubt it's elegant, and try to find an equivalent that is more simple.
JC's link is good and well explained. _ Damit_ and _Um zu_ I understand.


----------



## elroy

It’s not complicated:

zum + nominalized infinitive = for the purpose of doing 

Zum Radfahren braucht man natürlich ein Fahrrad.
Ich habe zum Korrekturlesen einen roten Stift verwendet.

To add an object, use the genitive case.

Zum Backen der Torte braucht man eine Stunde.
Ich musste zum Kaufen der Lebensmittel Geld ausleihen.


----------



## merquiades

All right, that makes sense... I sent my son to London for the purpose of studying / in order to study.

Hier habe ich diese Nachricht zum Lernen dieses deutchen Satzbaus geschrieben.

edit:  yes, it's masculine


----------



## berndf

I thing the closest equivalent in English is _for_+gerund. Bearing in mind that German has never replaced the infinitive by a gerund as an abstract noun, it is essentially the same logic  just with a different preposition. But that prepositions seldom match 100% is hardly news. The only thing left to explain is the definite article. And that is because abstract nouns often take the definite article, certainly more regularly than in English.


----------



## elroy

zum Lernen/Üben diese*s* *d*eutschen Satzbau*s* / dieser deutschen Konstruktion


----------



## merquiades

Ok, I see.  _Ich schicke meinen Sohn zum studieren nach London_ -  for (the) studying in London.   The _dem_ is just untranslatable.

I had never thought of a gerund as a noun before.


----------



## elroy

There are lots of inexplicable definite articles in German 

zum Beispiel 
aufs Neue 
zur Kenntnis nehmen 
etc.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> There are lots of inexplicable definite articles in German
> 
> zum Beispiel
> aufs Neue
> zur Kenntnis nehmen
> etc.


Well, there is an explanation: In these cases the definite article flags nouns as expressing an abstract concept rather than in individual instance: _das Beipiel als solches, das Neue als solches, die Kenntnis als solche_.

And German extends this to deverbal infinitives, which serve as abstract nouns. This usage is just not translatable but it can be explained.


----------



## JClaudeK

One more thing: All "nominalized infinitives" are neuter: das Lernen, das Studieren, das Bestehen, .....

"zu (+ dat.) de*m*" Studieren => zu*m* Studieren, ......


----------

